# LFE



## tgeary00 (May 20, 2013)

I am trying to setup my new Denon AVR 3313CI. A couple of things here. When I ran the AMEQ it told me that my FL and FR speaker wires were reversed. They were not but I switched them anyway in order to complete the setup without error?? Also, I have connected the LFE from the AVR to the FR,FL. Why did the AMEQ not detect a sub? I thought that it would since the subout is connected. And, it seems to me that it takes too much volume to get the desired level of sound. Feels like I am putting alot of power into the speakers to get the desired sound level?? I have put my surrounds in back of the main listening postion instead of the side. Is it possible or a good idea to set those up as rear??


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

tgeary00 said:


> Also, I have connected the LFE from the AVR to the FR,FL.I have put my surrounds in back of the main listening postion instead of the side. Is it possible or a good idea to set those up as rear??


Could you clarify what connections you made here? You mean you connected the LFE output to an external amp powering your L&R speakers?




tgeary00 said:


> I have put my surrounds in back of the main listening postion instead of the side. Is it possible or a good idea to set those up as rear??


I would keep them set up as surrounds (not rear), I think they will have more impact that way. It is ok to place your surround speakers slightly behind the listening position. Just point them toward the listening position.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are your front speaker wires in wall, or do they run along the floor directly to the speakers?

If your only using a 5.1 speaker setup you must use the "surround side" speaker outputs even if you place them on the rear wall. Placing them behind you can make it sound more natural than on the side walls if you have them at least 3 ft back from the seating. If the seating is against the rear wall then they would work better on the side wall.

I also question as to why your connecting the sub to the speaker terminals? it needs to be connected to the "sub out" line out of the receiver to the "line in of the sub in order to function as a true 5.1 system.


----------



## tgeary00 (May 20, 2013)

I connected the subwoofer out from the AVR with a "Y" and then ran one line to the FR Deftec BP7006 and one to the FL. Seapkers have an LFE jack. Sub is not connected to speaker terms. Don't have a subwoofer. Using fronts for bass. Wires for the surrounds run up into the ceiling, down through a wall, under the house, and then up through the floor to the AVR. For a total of about 25ft. Front and center ran across the floor for about 4ft. Plenty of room behind the seating area.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is there a level control on the Deftec BP7006s subs? it should be set to about halfway for starters.


----------



## tgeary00 (May 20, 2013)

Yes there is. And AMEQ said to set it at 50% like you indicated. But I did not. Guess I should have followed instructions. What about the AMEQ detecting reversed wiring when it was not?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would double check the polarity on the speaker wires otherwise its is possible that something either got wired up backwards in the speakers (not unheard of) or somewhere there is a connection between the receiver and the speakers that it got reversed. Audyessy is usually very good at detecting that.


----------



## tgeary00 (May 20, 2013)

I will beleive Audyessy and leave it for now. What next? Run Audyessy again with the 50% bass dial turned up? What about the volume? it seems that I need to turn the volume to far up to get the speakers to respond loud enough?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

tgeary00 said:


> What next? Run Audyessy again with the 50% bass dial turned up? What about the volume? it seems that I need to turn the volume to far up to get the speakers to respond loud enough?


Yes run it again reading more than one position. The receiver volume should not matter as Audyessy overrides that anyhow when it runs through its tests.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tgeary00 said:


> I connected the subwoofer out from the AVR with a "Y" and then ran one line to the FR Deftec BP7006 and one to the FL. Seapkers have an LFE jack. Sub is not connected to speaker terms. Don't have a subwoofer. Using fronts for bass. Wires for the surrounds run up into the ceiling, down through a wall, under the house, and then up through the floor to the AVR. For a total of about 25ft. Front and center ran across the floor for about 4ft. Plenty of room behind the seating area.


The simplest way to use these speakers is to connect the built-in "subs" internally to the rest of the DF system and set the AVR to "Sub=no" and "L/R speakers = Large." This should re-route the LFE to the L/R. 

If you want, you can also connect the sub output, via the Y cable, to the LFE inputs on the DFs but you must maintain the connection between the subs and the main DF systems and keep the L/Rs as "Large" but, now, set the AVR to "Sub=yes."

See page 6 of your DF manual.


----------



## tgeary00 (May 20, 2013)

How do I connect the built-in subs to internally to the rest of the system? Right now it is connected with a "Y" and how do I maintain the connection between the subs and the main DF system? Kinda confused??? Kal, when connected with the "Y" and sub set to yes, should Audyessy detect a subwoofer?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The way you have it is correct using the "Y" splitter from the .1 output of the receiver, you dont want it connected any other way.


----------



## tgeary00 (May 20, 2013)

Why is the center set at a crossover of 40hz. Set by Audyessy. Is this correct?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would take all the crossovers and raise them to 80Hz regardless what the speakers can handle. THX recommends this setting and most people follow that guideline.


----------



## tgeary00 (May 20, 2013)

Will do. Thx. But can anyone help me with the volume??? On the volume bar, at 30 you can barely hear anything. At 20 pretty much nothing.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tgeary00 said:


> How do I connect the built-in subs to internally to the rest of the system? Right now it is connected with a "Y" and how do I maintain the connection between the subs and the main DF system?


Apparently, these early DFs are always internally connected, so that is not an issue. Is the "sub working with a regular full-range input from the amp's main L/R output (L/R set to Large)? If so, the sub is functional. (Is it plugged into AC?) Your seeming level problem might be due to non-functional "subs."



> Kal, when connected with the "Y" and sub set to yes, should Audyessy detect a subwoofer?


It should if the sub is on. See above.


----------



## tgeary00 (May 20, 2013)

Subs are working. Plugged into AC. Should Audyessy detect a subwoofer with said setup? And also, Audyessy detected a polarity issue with both FR, FL when indeed they were connected correctly. How do I check polarity from the speakers and from the AVR?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tgeary00 said:


> Subs are working. Plugged into AC. Should Audyessy detect a subwoofer with said setup? And also, Audyessy detected a polarity issue with both FR, FL when indeed they were connected correctly. How do I check polarity from the speakers and from the AVR?


It should detect the subs. Have you tried turning up the gain on the sub's LFE input?
Audyssey does this. Just check your wiring and move on.


----------



## tgeary00 (May 20, 2013)

I am really at a lose of what to do. Do I beleive what Audyessy detected, or reverse them and do an Audyessy setup again??? The Denon AVR is a refurb and so are the DT. Is there an easy way to check the polarity on the AVR and DT???? Audyessy had me reverse the wiring, which I did to complete the setup. Black to red, red to black. But the on screen instructions say if I am sure that the wires are connected correctly then hit the skip button. I didn't hit the skip. I reversed the wires as instructed.


----------



## tgeary00 (May 20, 2013)

All is well now. Here is what I did. Put the FL, FR wires back like they should be, red-red etc.. 50% on DT front bass knob. Reran Audyessy. It did not detect any polarity problem. Finished setup. Awesome. I can hear every boom,bang,tang,thump,and whisper. Volume still has to be turned up to drive the speakers. I will work on that later.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The volume of todays receivers is not like it was 15 years ago. Today it is read as decibels (db) if the auto speaker calibration is run correctly (mic on tripod at ear level in the listening position) 0db on the volume is reference level. Quite loud actually. -15 to -10db is generally what I use when watching movies. At -40db it wont be very audible at all.


----------

